# Dreaded shattering Hymer headlamp...



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

One of the headlamps on our 2007 Hymer (Fiat) B544CL 'self-shattered' last week - i.e. it shattered whilst we were pitched up, not on the road.

I'd read about this on MHF and thought we'd got away with it (we've had the van for four years) but sadly no.

We were at St. Anton on a ski trip at the time (Camping Arlberg) so it was very cold which may be a factor.

MHF insurance are picking up the bill (apart from the excess, of course) which I believe is around £1,500!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

oh dear. I'd read about these as well, having a B class of the same vintage. Stress related fracture presumably with the temperature extremes? 
What broke exactly?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

here is the thread about it

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-110923-days0-orderasc-0.html

The last I heard was that hella had redesigned the curve a little to stop the stress.
It was usually the near side light.
Incidentally, Edgehill tols me, they could supply for about £1000

http://edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A grand for a fEcking headlight  proof if any was needed that the world has seriously gone barking mad.

It's not Hymer's fault, it's Hella who have dictated the ludicrous price ( probably less than a fiver to manufacture.)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ah but it's not just the headlight, it's a very elegant curved triangular unit with the lot included, main beam, dip beam, daytime running light, sidelight and indicator. If I wasn't 5500 mile away I'd go out & take a picture of mine!


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Bognormike: It was just the glass that shattered. All the bulbs remain working and I managed to dry out the interior (snow had drifted into it) and duck tape some clear plastic over the whole unit. So I _think_ I'm legal but we're planning not to drive at night in any case, until we get home.

Never leave home without Duck Tape


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

These headlights are not fit for purpose, in my humble opinion. 

There have been many reports of these Hymer headlights exploding whilst the vehicle is stationary (and in normal conditions).

Hymer seem to have adopted the attitude of ignoring the problem and have not offered any form of recompense if the vehicle is out of warranty. This has surely damaged the reputation of the marque. 

I for one decided not to purchase an A class Hymer from 2007 onwards because I wasn't prepared to gamble on a surprise bill of £2k or even £4k if both headlights exploded. 

The Hymer design team obviously thought the new style headlights looked better than the original 90mm Hella lights - a retrograde step in my view. 

I sympathise with the OP's predicament although it's good to know the insurance companies will pick up the tab, albeit with payment of excess and future increase in premiums.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi uncleswede,sorry to hear about your self exploding headlight,but I have got to say what a massive price for a headlight unit
8O 8O 8O


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I must admit, That as a three time Hymer owner, I do think these expensive headlights are most certainly not needed or practical.
Why, can't they fit simple separate lights, cheaper to fix or replace.
Oh, I know why, these lights are only available through Hymer and they have a very huge mark up. profit profit profit
 
But if there was ever one reason I would not buy a Hymer, this is it


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> It's not Hymer's fault, it's Hella who have dictated the ludicrous price ( probably less than a fiver to manufacture.)


Quite the opposite - I understand it's entirely the fault of Hymer.

Usually light units fitted by M/H manufacturers can be purchased at a fraction of the Hymer list price direct from Hella who have agents all over the UK. In this case I understand that these lights were designed by Hymer and made exclusively for them, Hella are not supposed to sell them direct. This allows Hymer to set an unrealistic (but very profitable) resale price, no doubt with a very good mark-up for the dealers. I could excuse them to some degree if they were fit for purpose - but they're not. About time someone took legal action IMO.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

gaspode said:


> > It's not Hymer's fault, it's Hella who have dictated the ludicrous price ( probably less than a fiver to manufacture.)
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite - I understand it's entirely the fault of Hymer.
> ...


As far as I understand it, (and I read everything about Hymer) you are quite correct.
What crap from a reputable company!


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Absolutely ridiculous design fault that should be addressed by Hymer/Hella.
People pay for a top marque Motorhome only to be confronted by these extreme repair costs through no fault of their own.
It does devalue the marque and people will vote with their cheque books and buy other brands.
Also it will de- value the second hand value of the Motorhome if people think they will be met by these extreme non fault repair costs.
I do not own a Hymer but if I ever wanted to this would be a reason not to. I say bad show Hymer/Hella,look after your customers and sort it out.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

HarryTheHymer said:


> These headlights are not fit for purpose, in my humble opinion.
> 
> There have been many reports of these Hymer headlights exploding whilst the vehicle is stationary (and in normal conditions).
> 
> ...


From what I have read, the faulty headlamps have been superseded, therefore, it should not effect newer models.
However Hymer don't seem to acknowledge this, which is so unusual as their warranty is usually very good, and form my own experience, they don't fudge!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Another example of a Hymer rip off.

Just the same with the double glazed glass side windows that we had on our 2004 S class.

Over £1500 just to supply a bit of double glazed glass with a frame around, robbing bleeders. That is just supply and not fitting, £2000 with fitting. Needless to say we told them where to stick it.

About £80-£100 they would have cost Hymer I reckon :twisted: 

Paul.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

To be fair to Hymer, I have found their after sales service excellent 8) 
My van is a grey import and as such, I thought the UK dealers would not want to know  This was based on Paul Kershaws comments!
Anyway, I had a couple of issues, one was paint defects on the front bumper and the other was the rear light lens bolts stuck.
Even after me tampering with the lens, Hymer in Germany immediately said, " this is our fault/responsibility, and we will rectify"
They did as they said, and it was a full days work! :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree that Hymer normally have excellent after sales service but they have fallen down badly with the ''exploding headlight''affair.

Their refusal to address the problem and admit there is an inherent problem does them no credit whatsoever.To then charge an exorbitant price for a replacement(which could also explode)merely compounds matters.

It makes me thankful I have the previous version with the round type Hella headlights and it would certainly deter me from buying a model of that era.It's all very well claiming on the insurance but there is the excess to pay and as has already been mentioned future increases in premiums.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wonder, just how many owners who have had the problem, and since it is known to be a defect, have actually tried to claim under warranty.
I understand a few tried earlier, and Hymer dealers were saying it was stone chip damage and not warranty.
But what about now?


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I have a 2007 Hymer B514SL. After returning from a New years rally and a 4 hours drive in the rain I parked the van only to find later that one of the head lights had shattered. On inspection the glass looks like it has exploded outwards and there is no sign of any stone chips. I got in touch with Chris at Premier Motorhomes who sent a claim to have the light replaced under warranty to Hymer for me. 
The response from Hymer said we have not accepted your warranty claim as your motorhome is older than seven years.
I am now going through my insurance which I have to pay the first £200. I am now waiting for the light to be delivered to Premier Motorhomes.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't know if I have just been lucky, and hope that I am not tempting fate, but as I have posted before I fitted Lamin-X film to my lights shortly after buying my B544SL new in 2007 and have not had any problems.

Mike


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

javea said:


> I don't know if I have just been lucky, and hope that I am not tempting fate, but as I have posted before I fitted Lamin-X film to my lights shortly after buying my B544SL new in 2007 and have not had any problems.
> 
> Mike


Mike, we talked about it before and I also fitted Lamin X, and lowered the driving light wattage to 10 watt!
However, ours is a little newer (2011 but 2012 model year) and I am hoping it has the newer lenses!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

hymermick1 said:


> I have a 2007 Hymer B514SL. After returning from a New years rally and a 4 hours drive in the rain I parked the van only to find later that one of the head lights had shattered. On inspection the glass looks like it has exploded outwards and there is no sign of any stone chips. I got in touch with Chris at Premier Motorhomes who sent a claim to have the light replaced under warranty to Hymer for me.
> The response from Hymer said we have not accepted your warranty claim as your motorhome is older than seven years.
> I am now going through my insurance which I have to pay the first £200. I am now waiting for the light to be delivered to Premier Motorhomes.


It has cost you £200 but Hymer will have made a fortune out of it no doubt which we all pay for in the end.

Paul.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Dreaded shattering Hymer*



javea said:


> I don't know if I have just been lucky, and hope that I am not tempting fate, but as I have posted before I fitted Lamin-X film to my lights shortly after buying my B544SL new in 2007 and have not had any problems.
> 
> Mike


I to have had my Hymer from new in 2007 without any problems until now.
Could you tell me where to get Lamin-X film from and how much is it?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here you are. From memory, I paid nearly £70
It should all be there in the link I posted yesterday! (3rd reply in this thread)

https://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/...mage&fr=mcafee&va=lamin+x+film+for+headlights

https://www.lamin-x.com/


----------



## 4ndy_uk (May 11, 2007)

Hi All,
My 2007 B654SL N/S headlamp shattered 12 months ago. Initially I was going to go through my insurance but they advised me if I approached Hymer through my local dealer I may be able to get it replaced under warranty. That's exactly what happened. Hymer wanted photos of the serial number and date stamp from the rear of the headlamp unit. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Trottski (Nov 21, 2008)

*Trottski*

In reply to 4ndy-uk yesterday. We have a Hymer 664 CL and have just returned from holiday in France with an exploded near side light. On finding the terrible cost of replacement and us living in Leeds. Please could you tell us the name of the dealership that you went through please as we would much prefer this to claiming on insurance etc. Was it Lowdhams of Huddersfield - they are ours and yours in Binley's nearest Hymer dealer. Thanks.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately this is fairly common - I posted the below in 2012:

"We Hadone l/h unit replaced under warranty by Brownhills a couple of years ago.
The replacement unit has fractured across the plastic body but the glass is intact - so i will leave this till we visit Bad Waldsee in the new year.

At last years Caravan Salon i questioned a Hella chap about the problem, and he blamed Hymer for the way the lamp is mounted which can cause stress fractures.

Interestingly he told me that their answer to the problem was 
actually going to be shown to Hymer that day - it was the same style - BUT with polycarbonate lenses"

Generally Hymer will help if you approach either direct or through a dealer, but they will want the information from the back of the unit.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Trottski (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you Dave. We have had a quote from Lowdhams for a new unit but presumed due to its age that we would have to pay or claim from our insurance. We bought the motorhome second hand in 2010 from Oaktree motorhomes. I have asked Campirama in Belgium for a quote but they have not come back to us. Given that so many others seem to be having this problem and the cost of replacement is also so 'shatteringly high', I just wanted to know which dealership 4ndy-uk who lives in Bingley, W Yorks were and also whether it was the one where he had bought the van as the dealer obviously knows about the unexplained shattering issue. Certainly when my husband priced the replacement unit Lowdhams, who have a great parts department, did not suggest that we try to get the replacement under any kind of warranty. It would seem that given the number of cases there is a definite design fault that Hymer should own up to. At least hopefully the replacement will be made of polycarbonate and that will be used for more up to date vans and will make us more inclined to replace our Hymer with another in the future.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

We have had the dreaded shattering headlight problem on our way back from Spain on our 2010 Hymer B660 Bestline.
The lamp shattered whilst we were parked on an Aire.
Contacted Travelworld and with their help it is being replaced under warranty as it is one of the faulty batch.
Steve


----------



## Roy Cropper (Nov 27, 2015)

I was thinking of buying a used B544 but reading this thread (and other similar) has put me off somewhat. Can anyone tell me from what date Hymer started using these lamps? And has it been rectified in the latest models. Makes me a little wary about Hymer generally if this is the approach they take in setting prices for spares.


----------



## Roy Cropper (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi, I have been thinking about buying a used B544 as out first MH but reading this thread (and other similar) has put a damper on it somewhat. Can anyone tell me when Hymer started to fit these lamps and if they got fixed in later models? The approach Hymer has taken to resolving this and the prices charged has made me wonder whether I should avoid Hymer.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Roy Cropper said:


> Hi, I have been thinking about buying a used B544 as out first MH but reading this thread (and other similar) has put a damper on it somewhat. Can anyone tell me when Hymer started to fit these lamps and if they got fixed in later models? The approach Hymer has taken to resolving this and the prices charged has made me wonder whether I should avoid Hymer.


Roy, I think you might find, that any of the faulty batch would have broken long ago. I understand it was a stress related issue due to a wrong curve.
Regarding Hymer, I called itoo the factory to have a moan about something and I did not really expect them to fix, as my previous Hymer was a grey import.
Straight away, they admitted responsibility and arranged a repair!
Maybe you should join as a full member to get more advice!>


----------



## Humberto (Aug 2, 2021)

You can try my Acrylic sheet fix on Youtube
I only just finished it, so I don't know how it stands up to the halogen lights yet.

However it cost me £10 rather than £1,000


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

See this recent thread

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/60-hymer-motorhomes/242255-shattered-headlight-cheap-fix.html


----------

